# When quoting weight used do you include bar?



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

If I put 20k on either end of the bar does that count as my bench press is 40kilos or do you also count the weight of the bar?


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Count the weight of the bar! You are lifting it after all, so 20kg a side on a standard oly bar =60kg lift.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

thermique said:


> Count the weight of the bar! You are lifting it after all, so 20kg a side on a standard oly bar =60kg lift.


x2 only thing I would say some bars do weigh different so maybe best to ask the gym owner what weight the bars are.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok thanks fellas. Yes they are all the standard Olympic bars.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

If they are 20kg bars then I include them in my weight lifted figure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

I dont as i use antigravity bars.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

mikex101 said:


> I dont as i use antigravity bars.


??????????


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Hampy71 said:


> ??????????


!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

spike1 said:


> dont tell me you havnt heard of a anti gravity bar :whistling:


You're taking the p1ss??


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I would count it.. my dumbell bars weigh 0.5kg... my EZ bar weighs 5.1kg.. 5kg is quite a difference depending what your doing, its nothing for a bench press but for curls and tricep extensions its quite an addition. Also olympic barbell bars are like 25kg arent they? :confused1: on benching thats a pretty big addition


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I would count it.. my dumbell bars weigh 0.5kg... my EZ bar weighs 5.1kg.. 5kg is quite a difference depending what your doing, its nothing for a bench press but for curls and tricep extensions its quite an addition. Also olympic barbell bars are like 25kg arent they? :confused1: on benching thats a pretty big addition


The one I bought was 20kg, some at the gym that I was at then were 15kg or 25kg.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

mikex101 said:


> I dont as i use antigravity bars.


I tried these but couldn't get on with it, I felt it made the lift too easy ?


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

mikex101 said:


> I dont as i use antigravity bars.


Just ordered one off eBay, it's second hand but in good condition!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hampy71 said:


> Just ordered one off eBay, it's second hand but in good condition!


Will get myself a tin of tartan paint so I can personalise it too. Not sure how they will stop it floating away in transit


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hampy71 said:


> Will get myself a tin of tartan paint so I can personalise it too. Not sure how they will stop it floating away in transit


they put them in the box upside down so they float downwards instead of upwards.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> they put them in the box upside down so they float downwards instead of upwards.


Reps when ive spread love! lol


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> they put them in the box upside down so they float downwards instead of upwards.


Hahaha I like this!!


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

of course count the bar,


----------

